# المطافئ المستخدمة في إطفاء الحرائق



## فرقد ش ن ج (17 فبراير 2010)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] المطافئ المستخدمة في إطفاء الحرائق[/FONT]*​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تتعدد المطافئ المستخدمة لاطفاء الحرائق منها اليدوية، الثابتة وبكرات الإطفاء. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تسـتعمل معدات الإطفاء اليدوية أو "المكافحة الأولية" لاخماد الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص الموجودين في المبنى.اما معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتةهي الأنظمة التي تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير إيجابي في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها. أما بكرات الإطفاء فتستخدم لمكافحة حرائق على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة وهي تستعمل غالباً لاطفاء حرائق المواد العادية القابلة للاشتعال كالخشب، الأوراق...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]المطفأة اليدوية[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في البداية يجب تجهيز المنازل، المدارس، المكاتب والمؤسسات بالمطافئ اليدوية المطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المعتمدة. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*




مكونات **مطفأة الحريق**:*

​
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تتكون مطفأة الحريق من الأجزاء الآتية: [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]جسم المطفأة: الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي على مواد الإطفاء.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]الخرطوم: هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى الفوهة.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]مسمار الأمان: هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]مقبض الحمل: هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ذراع التشغيل: هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ويوجد في جميع المطافئ القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وبما انه يلاحظ ان العديد من الحرائق الصغيرة التي اندلعت في المنازل والمكاتب، انتشرت بسبب جهل الموجودين في الموقع لكيفية استخدام المطفأة واخماد الحريق.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لذلك تضع اللجنة اللبنانية للوقاية من الحرائق (LFPC) قواعد حول كيفية تشغيل المطفأة:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون آمناً ويسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون مشقة وأن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق لتفادي خطر الدخان والحرارة وتسهيل الاقتراب من موقع الحريق.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تصويب الماء المندفع من المطفأة إلى أسفل موقع اللهب وتغيير الإتجاه في جميع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في حال انتشار النيران في اتجاه عمودي، فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلى ثم الإتجاه الى الأعلى. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]التأكد من إخماد الحريق تماماً قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يشتعل مرة أخرى.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد إطفاء لهب الحريق.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*مطفأة* *الماء المضغوط* (A): عبارة عن أسطوانة معبأة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز وهي تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.
تستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب، الأوراق، النسيج، البلاستيك ولا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحيّ أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يتم اطفاء الحريق عبر تصويب الماء المندفع من المطفأة إلى أسفل اللهب ويتم تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعلة، حتى اطفاء النار.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



اما مطفأة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون* (BC): تحتوي على غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وهي تعمل على خنق اللهب والتبريد إذ ينطلق بدرجة حرارة 76 تحت الصفر. ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت، الشحوم، الأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تجدر الإشارة إلى إن هذه المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، فهي تتبدد بفعل الريح وتصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*مطفأة البودرة الجافة* (D): تستخدم لإطفاء حرائق البترول، المعادن (ماغنسيوم - صوديوم- بوتاسيوم) والمواد السريعة الاشتعال. وهي مكونة من البودرة الكيميائية الجافة.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تعمل مطفأة البودرة الجافة على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*طريقة الاستعمال مطفأة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون (**BC**) ومطفأة البودرة الجافة (**D**): *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تتم عملية الاطفاء عبر توجيه المطفأة إلى النيران من المنطقة القريبة بحركات سريعة متتالية حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]أما إذا كان الحريق ناتج عن مواد سائلة، تتساقط من مستوى مرتفع، فينبغي توجيه المطفأة من أسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وعند حدوث حريق ناجم عن الأجهزة والأسلاك كهربائية، توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم نحو النار. أما عندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



مطفأة الرغوة* (B): تستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت، البترول، الشحم والأصباغ. وهي مكونة من ماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ). [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تعمل مطفأة الرغوة على عزل سطح المادة عن الأوكسجين وتبريدها بالماء. كما يجب الانتباه إلى عدم توجيه الرغوة مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع إلى أسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد فعاليتها. بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل في محيط المكان.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وتجدر الإشارة إلى إنه لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات والأسلاك الكهربائية. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]كيفية استخدام مطفأة الرغوة:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]توجيه الرغوة فوق سطح السائل المشتعل، لتشكل طبقة متماسكة وتطفئ النيران.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]أما في حال وجود السائل المشتعل داخل إناء، فيراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]أما *مطفأة الهالوجان* فيفضل عدم استخدامها بالرغم من انها جيّدة لجميع أنواع الحرائق لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنها تكون سامة خاصة في الأماكن المغلقة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون لأنها مركبة من الكلور والفلور والبروم.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*توصيات اللجنة اللبنانية للوقاية من الحرائق (LFPC) الى المواطنين:*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]مراقبة المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة وكذلك وزن مطفأة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون.[/FONT]
مراقبة تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة بشكل دوري.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (28 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم ...شرحك السابق جميل جدا ومفيد الى حد كبير.....
ولكن اسمحلى ببعض التوضيح عن :
بند طفاية الماء(مطفأة الماء المضغوط (A)) :حيث لم تعد تستعمل الى حد كبير وتوفر بديل لها وهو Hose Reel "1 بوصة وذلك لتجنب الخطأ عند استعمالها ,مطفأة البودرة الجافة (D): وهى تستعمل فى العادة لمعظم انواع الحرائق ومدون عليها العلامات التالية ABCDE,وهى لا تستخدم لإطفاء حرائق البترول،او المعادن ,حيث الرغوى مخصص للبترول ومشتقاته والمواد الملتهبة فقط, اما المعادن فلها نوع معين من الطفايات ,أما مطفأة الهالونات فقد منع استخدامها للاضرارها على البيئة ,و بدائلها FM200وNASF125 للمحطات وغرف الكمبيوتر وغيرها مثلPyrochem لاهواد المطابخ.


----------



## safety113 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا:
فقط توضيح بسيط :
ليست كل انواع البودرة تستخدم لكل الحرائق
منها الثنائية abوالثلاثية abcوالرباعية abcdومنها الخماسيةabcde 
للتوضيح فقط شكرا اخي فرقد


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (11 مارس 2010)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you my friend


----------



## Engineerbadr (24 يوليو 2011)

thanks to all


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع قصير ولكنه مفيد جدا


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيت خيراً ياااخي ع المعلومة


----------



## gsassi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Very nice


----------



## م / رامي محمود (26 مايو 2013)

عاوز اعرف نظام الاطفاء في المطابخ وكيف يمكن حسابها هاااااااااااااام جداااااااااا


----------



## عبدالرحمن سويلم (19 يونيو 2013)

شكررررررررررررراااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

